# Ear infection



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

Samantha has an ear infection that will not clear up - seems to be worse - very red with brown crusty places inside and very smelly! We have been on ear drops, antibiotics and prednisone - nothing seems to be working. Now I keep finding red blotchy spots on her stomach/chest area and legs. Not sure if this is related or just coincidence. I would appreciate any help - it makes me nervous when something will not respond to so much medication! Thanks!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Not sure about the ear infection but if she has red areas where you say she could be getting an irritation from what she is sitting on. Mine gets this from sitting on our back lawn. On her belly and elbows. Keep an eye out for her scratching. It can turn from red to a bad graze from scratching in a couple of days. They don't have much hair underneath so are prone to irritations. Talk to your vet about treatment.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

My first thought is this may be a food allergy...have you tried changing up your V's food?


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

Went back to vet today - gave her a new antibiotic and upped her prednisone dosage. Said it is staph - skin bacteria gone haywire. Now both ears are blood red and scabby. She scratches at them and makes it worse. She is just not her usual rambunctious self. We go back on Monday for a follow up and possible culture/biopsy.
Regarding the food issue - I changed her food about 2 weeks ago - the ear infection had already been going on. We switched to Taste of the Wild - recommended on this site - she seems to like it and her poop is much better than before!
I feel like a total "mommy" - I worry when my baby is not feeling well!


----------

